# Stem plants (why I don't have any)



## kdh (Mar 11, 2006)

So far I haven't put any stem plants in my tank b/c when I've had them in the past (I don't remember what type) they grew roots all the way up, which started to pull the plant down. Is that common with all stem plants, just the one I had, or was it a result of my set up at the time?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

All stem plants will grow 'aerial roots' from the nodes. Some do it more than others (L. repens for me grows them like crazy!), others don't have much at all (L. aromatica, at least for me). I have also read reports where certain lighting spectra seem to minimize these roots, ie the 9325K bulbs. It's just something you learn to live with. You can either trim them when you do your weekly maintenance, or you can plant something in front of them to hide them.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup, many stems often have these aerial roots grow out of their nodes. It's completely normal, and you can clip them off without really harming anything. Alternanthera reineckii is own of the major root developers that I've constantly clip.

There are others, but just to name a few:

Potamogeton gayi
Myriophyllum mattogrossense
Limnophila aromatica
Limnophila sessiliflora
Cabomba palaeformis

These stems are a few plants that rarely sprout out these roots, and they look great too. 

-John N.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Don't forget Anachairis does this as well!

but it's a great pruning point just below the "new Root" so that once it's planted, that root/feeler will help anchor the stem!


----------

